# Advice on weightlifting belts



## Elivo

So im in the market for a belt, never had one before, never used one before, but with the weights starting to get up there i figure i better start thinking of safety a bit more. 

Whats everyones take on them and what style should i be looking for.

Other than doing this Sheiko program my focus will still be more on fat burn and then hypertrophy. I know there are diff types for diff styles of lifting ( i think) so i figured id ask the people who are in the know.


Ive always lifted raw pretty much, ill use gloves when my hands are torn up from the bars from time to time and straps for dead lifts till my grip gets stronger and can hold the 300+ pounds but thats about it.


----------



## KINGIV

I've only had one belt, the only time I ever use it is when I'm lifting heavy and increasing strength, where form may suffer a little bit.

 it was made by Everlast and is all leather. my father bought it when he was a teenager, then pass it on to my brother and years later he passed it on to me. it's still in great shape and it's been used alot in my family and will be passed onto my children.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I like inzer belts. 

Do not buy a lever belt as you are losing weight. They are a pain during that process. 

A single buckle is enough 

Gloves aka bitch mittens should never be worn in the gym. Ever.


----------



## jennerrator

Lmao...want the pink one I have...it’s fuuuckin badass:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator

like pillar said the inzer buckle is nice except when u have to keep busting out a screwdriver to adjust it


----------



## KINGIV

PillarofBalance said:


> I like inzer belts.
> 
> Do not buy a lever belt as you are losing weight. They are a pain during that process.
> 
> A single buckle is enough
> 
> Gloves aka bitch mittens should never be worn in the gym. Ever.



 If I take my bitch mittens off I'm going to be screaming every single time I do a rep from the wrist pain LOL 

I mean really which one do you prefer, the guy screaming in the gym like someone just put his nuts in the grinder or  looking at his bitch mittens? lol


----------



## Seeker

bitch mittens are why some people have issues with grip strength. But then again most guys who wear them are doing tricep kickbacks and working out in the pink dumbell area


----------



## Gibsonator

KINGIV said:


> If I take my bitch mittens off I'm going to be screaming every single time I do a rep from the wrist pain LOL
> 
> I mean really which one do you prefer, the guy screaming in the gym like someone just put his nuts in the grinder or  looking at his bitch mittens? lol



wear your callus with pride man


----------



## jennerrator

Gibsonator said:


> like pillar said the inzer buckle is nice except when u have to keep busting out a screwdriver to adjust it



Yep...that wouldn’t work for me!


----------



## jennerrator

Gibsonator said:


> wear your callus with pride man




I wore workout gloves and still had killer calluses...lol


----------



## automatondan

Please. Dont wear gloves (aka- bitch mittens). Dont order your meat well done, order it rare or medium rare if you are in a sketchy part of town. Never skip leg day. Everyday is leg day. Open doors for ladies and the elderly. These are basic rules of manhood.

I have this belt:

https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Iron-Fi...448606&sprefix=weightli&sr=8-3&ref=mp_s_a_1_3

It is fairly inexpensive and effective. I like the double clasp.


----------



## KINGIV

Seeker said:


> bitch mittens are why some people have issues with grip strength. But then again most guys who wear them are doing tricep kickbacks and working out in the pink dumbell area



lol I ****ed it up years back when I was drunk one night and it never healed properly. 

It seems like everyone's voting that I take them off, fine I hope  one of you go to the same gym I do and I don't want to read a post about the screaming guy at the gym. In fact just to make it fun I'll start screaming hemorrhoids and that way you'll know it's me LOL


----------



## jennerrator

KINGIV said:


> If I take my bitch mittens off I'm going to be screaming every single time I do a rep from the wrist pain LOL



ok, I have to ask as I’m missing why you wear gloves for a wrist issue? Why not wrist wrap? I wear those due to wrists just giving out when going heavy as fuuuck.


----------



## KINGIV

yeah I use wraps but I still wrap it around my palm because it hurts right near where my thumb and my wrist connect.


----------



## jennerrator

KINGIV said:


> yeah I use wraps but I still wrap it around my palm because it hurts right near where my thumb and my wrist connect.



So you wear wrist wraps? Lol Mine don’t wrap around my hands.


----------



## KINGIV

I love this place everyone is ADHD as fuuk like me, we went from weight lifting belts to bitch mittens to how to be a man examples  and then screaming hemorrhoids in the gym during reps lol


----------



## jennerrator

Yep....lol everyone has different opinions and issues :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

OK then thanks for the tips on the belts 
LOL as far as the “bitch mittens” I only use them when a callus or blister rips open on my hands, 95% of the time there are no gloves worn!


----------



## automatondan

KINGIV said:


> I love this place everyone is ADHD as fuuk like me, we went from weight lifting belts to bitch mittens to how to be a man examples  and then screaming hemorrhoids in the gym during reps lol



Hey I may have given tips on being manly (youre welcome), but I also posted a link to the belt I use which is cheap and effective.


----------



## Elivo

automatondan said:


> Hey I may have given tips on being manly (youre welcome), but I also posted a link to the belt I use which is cheap and effective.



Yes you did and I appreciate it bro!


----------



## Elivo

KINGIV said:


> I love this place everyone is ADHD as fuuk like me, we went from weight lifting belts to bitch mittens to how to be a man examples  and then screaming hemorrhoids in the gym during reps lol



well the one talking about screaming hemmeroids in the gym was you so......lol


----------



## Jin

Elivo said:


> OK then thanks for the tips on the belts
> LOL as far as the “bitch mittens” I only use them when a callus or blister rips open on my hands, 95% of the time there are no gloves worn!



That's what super glue is for.


----------



## Elivo

Jin said:


> That's what super glue is for.



LOL I’ll keep that in mind Jin!


----------



## pitbull

I have an inzer lever I lover it, I have had to adjust it with a screwdriver a few times through bloat and lean times lol. It is easy to do and takes a minute. It is ok for a new belt, because you wont make it as tight, If you buy a good belt it will be with you for many many years. that being said if you are at one end of the spectrum for sizing . the look at a strength shop double prong 10mm for under 50 bucks.


----------



## PillarofBalance

KINGIV said:


> lol I ****ed it up years back when I was drunk one night and it never healed properly.
> 
> It seems like everyone's voting that I take them off, fine I hope  one of you go to the same gym I do and I don't want to read a post about the screaming guy at the gym. In fact just to make it fun I'll start screaming hemorrhoids and that way you'll know it's me LOL



What does gloves have to do with your wrist?


----------



## KINGIV

PillarofBalance said:


> What does gloves have to do with your wrist?



Well I thought wraps were still considered bitch mittens, maybe they still are at the way I wear them I don't know.  I go around my palm and my wrist, it's the only way I can seem to reduce any of the pain.  It feels like it's the actual connection from my thumb to my wrist, if you grab my right and my left wrist you can feel the difference in the left one, it is raised and can feel the bone like it's over grown in my left hand but only  in that area. So to break it down the best I can, left hand thumb and wrist  I'd say around my middle finger once it gets over to the other side of my middle finger towards my pinky my wrist and everything is perfectly fine.


----------



## KINGIV

Elivo said:


> well the one talking about screaming hemmeroids in the gym was you so......lol



 yeah I don't know why I had flashback during the discussion LOL when me and my buddy were like 13 or 14 years old and lifting weights at the YMCA, if I was struggling with the last rep and my face blood red he would **** with me and scream hemorrhoids every now and then, so I start laughing like hell and say **** it, during our little daily competitions in the gym. I don't know why but it worked every almost every time. I'm lucky I never just dropped the damn thing on myself.  We lifted together until we're 18 years old and then we were out of school and got jobs and different schedules. I stayed lifting just started working out by myself, he on the other hand got into drugs real bad from what I heard, kind of sad.


----------



## BRICKS

Lifting with gloves I worse than sex with a condom bro.  Ditch those stinky things and develop some callouses.  You'll forget what a blister is.  My wife and I both have Shiek lever belts.


----------



## kittensandkilos

PillarofBalance said:


> I like inzer belts.
> 
> Do not buy a lever belt as you are losing weight. They are a pain during that process.
> 
> A single buckle is enough
> 
> Gloves aka bitch mittens should never be worn in the gym. Ever.




I also have an Inzer single prong and swear by the thing.


----------



## Elivo

kittensandkilos said:


> I also have an Inzer single prong and swear by the thing.



Amazon a good place for an Inzer? Assuming cheaper that rout than direct?


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Amazon a good place for an Inzer? Assuming cheaper that rout than direct?




Just remember to measure around where you are going to wear it; don't use your pant size.


----------



## Elivo

Yeah I need to do that lol, also any big diff between tapered or non?  Noobish questions I know but I’ve never bothered with one before lol


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> Yeah I need to do that lol, also any big diff between tapered or non?  Noobish questions I know but I’ve never bothered with one before lol



If you haven’t used one before, I would suggest you go to a sporting goods store and get a feel for what you think will work for you.  Difference between leather and nylon. Difference between tapered vs non-tapered. Differences between brands. Etc.  You’ll know the right one when you put it on.


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> If you haven’t used one before, I would suggest you go to a sporting goods store and get a feel for what you think will work for you.  Difference between leather and nylon. Difference between tapered vs non-tapered. Differences between brands. Etc.  You’ll know the right one when you put it on.



I don’t know what all the sporting goods store close to me has in the way of brands but I’m sure they have diff types and styles. I’ll have to head up there and give some a try.


----------



## BRICKS

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkqoWS3gTro/

I didn't go back and look to see if anybody mentioned this one, but looks like a great idea for anyone shedding pounds.


----------



## automatondan

BRICKS said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BkqoWS3gTro/
> 
> I didn't go back and look to see if anybody mentioned this one, but looks like a great idea for anyone shedding pounds.



I think this is a fantastic belt for those fluctuating in weight.... Id love to have that much adjustment...


----------



## Elivo

That looks very interesting, ill look that up and see whats what, thanks Bricks!


----------



## dk8594

Don’t leave us hanging! What did you get?


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> Don’t leave us hanging! What did you get?




LOL nothing yet dk, i have not had any time to actually go try any of them on.  One other thing i did want to ask, what is the difference between a powerlifting belt and i guess just a normal belt?


----------



## stevenmd

Bought an Inzer belt and absolutely hated it.  I gave it away.  It was so uncomfortable.  I know, i know, they're not really for comfort but for function but dang this thing hurt to use during a lift.  I just got a Dark Iron fitness 4" belt and I love the thing!


----------



## dk8594

Elivo said:


> LOL nothing yet dk, i have not had any time to actually go try any of them on.  One other thing i did want to ask, what is the difference between a powerlifting belt and i guess just a normal belt?



Thickness and flexibility.  Not to over complicate things, but I have one of each. I have an inzer powerlifting belt for heavy squats that makes it feel like I am squatting in a steel barrel and I have a regular nylon belt for things like upright rows where I just want a little support.


----------



## Elivo

dk8594 said:


> Thickness and flexibility.  Not to over complicate things, but I have one of each. I have an inzer powerlifting belt for heavy squats that makes it feel like I am squatting in a steel barrel and I have a regular nylon belt for things like upright rows where I just want a little support.



Ok so any suggestions on the best rout to go if i only want one belt LOL.  I plan to lift heavy no doubt, but also plan to focus on first the fat loss and then size.


----------



## dk8594

I’d still suggest you go try some on.  It’s a individual thing; there isn’t  a thing as the “best belt”.  What you want to do is find the best belt for you, your body shape, and your training style.

Sorry that’s not much help. Asking what the best belt is is a lot like asking what’s the ultimate shade of blue; they’re all good. It just depends on what shade you like.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

automatondan said:


> Please. Dont wear gloves (aka- bitch mittens). Dont order your meat well done, order it rare or medium rare if you are in a sketchy part of town. Never skip leg day. Everyday is leg day. Open doors for ladies and the elderly. These are basic rules of manhood.
> 
> I have this belt:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Iron-Fi...448606&sprefix=weightli&sr=8-3&ref=mp_s_a_1_3
> 
> It is fairly inexpensive and effective. I like the double clasp.


Ordered and received this belt over the weekend, can't wait to try it out tomorrow.  Thanks for posting Dan!


----------



## Elivo

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ordered and received this belt over the weekend, can't wait to try it out tomorrow.  Thanks for posting Dan!



let me know how you like that one Hollywood


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Elivo said:


> let me know how you like that one Hollywood


Will do buddy.  What I can say is the material seems FAR superior to the bs belts the gym supplies, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## stevenmd

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ordered and received this belt over the weekend, can't wait to try it out tomorrow.  Thanks for posting Dan!


This is the one I have and I love it.


----------



## bigdog

https://www.ironbullstrength.com/10...l?cjm_useimages=No&color=Black/Red&size=Large

I use this one. had it a good while and it works fine. good price too.


----------



## Elivo

Finally tried a few on, think I’m going with leather 4”


----------

